# 1st March 2016



## EgremonTT (Feb 13, 2016)

The magic date is nearly upon us. Is anyone collecting a car tomorrow or are they are still stuck at Grimsby, Emden, on Nick Ratcliffe's to do list?


----------



## xscorpiusx (Feb 7, 2016)

EgremonTT said:


> The magic date is nearly upon us. Is anyone collecting a car tomorrow or are they are still stuck at Grimsby, Emden, on Nick Ratcliffe's to do list?


Stuck in Emdem since the 6th February. No forecast date of when it's likely to be loaded on to a ship or when it will land with the dealer. Have chased Customer Services so many times now, they are bored of me. Latest update from today is the bad weather and the amount of new reg vehicles in delaying the car being sent to the UK.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine arrived at dealer last week but I told them I am not bothered about collecting on 1st March so expect it will be later in the week.


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

Will be picking mines up first of March..cannot wait


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Wish I was picking mine up just been into York Audi they have 206 cars going out in the next two days lovely grey Audi TT s line in the showroom plated up anyone on the site?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

ok, so its a year late, but a cool shot


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Spike, just out of interest which dealer has all of these available?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

spike said:


> ok, so its a year late, but a cool shot


Maybe its my OCD kicking in but isn't that so annoying that the blue TT breaks up the registration number sequence. KP15 FHX, FHY, _FJD _, FHZ. [smiley=argue.gif] And its a blue one in between a row of reds.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Stuward57 said:


> Spike, just out of interest which dealer has all of these available?


Sorry, found the photo on a google search... I'd guess its a lease hire company or similar.


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification spike, as we are almost in the same area, the best collection of second hand TT's I have seen is at Audi Poole.


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

Picking mine up on Saturday 5th.

Speaking to my dealer, no real interest in Midnight hand overs and people looking to find a date/time where the handover is not rushed

N


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Stuward57 said:


> Thanks for the clarification spike, as we are almost in the same area, the best collection of second hand TT's I have seen is at Audi Poole.


We went to Poole Audi in search of my GFs A1.... The guy just wouldn't accept we didn't want PCP, so went elsewhere.

Give it 18 months, I think I'll be seriously looking at MK3s then


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Neil M hope you are as thrilled when you first get to drive it as I was with mine...,enjoy


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

Stuward57 said:


> Neil M hope you are as thrilled when you first get to drive it as I was with mine...,enjoy


Thank you sir, looking forward to a lightning quick car with some practicality  Bye bye Porsche


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Spike, yes I do agree with you there. Did carwow and Poole didn't come up with a discount for my mk3 so went to Salisbury instead. Seems like they don't want cash buyers.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Picking up my TT tomorrow from MK Audi :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Picking up my TT tomorrow from MK Audi :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Timi what spec and sort of deal did they give you? I went in and my salesman was a douche and had never even heard of a deal it seemed.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

jcarmon said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > Picking up my TT tomorrow from MK Audi :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> ...


What was the salesman you dealt with called? Lol

I'm paying £26k over 2 years.


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

I genuinely cannot remember the guys name. 2 Year PCP? How much deposit did you decide to put into it mate?


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

Leaving for dealer in 15 mins to pick up wife's car at midnight. Getting there Daly to see a RS3 bonnet be set alight to prove protection that the paint wax/sealant gives. Could go horribly wrong!!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

jcarmon said:


> I genuinely cannot remember the guys name. 2 Year PCP? How much deposit did you decide to put into it mate?


PM'd you


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Weiss-Man said:


> Leaving for dealer in 15 mins to pick up wife's car at midnight. Getting there Daly to see a RS3 bonnet be set alight to prove protection that the paint wax/sealant gives. Could go horribly wrong!!


Damn I should have collected at midnight too


----------



## Steve82 (Feb 19, 2016)

Awaiting a delivery date for my Wife's TT Sport 1.8 TFSI 180 PS 6 speed Coupe in Ibis white, it has arrived in Grimsby so hopefully get it in the next few weeks.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

EgremonTT said:


> The magic date is nearly upon us. Is anyone collecting a car tomorrow or are they are still stuck at Grimsby, Emden, on Nick Ratcliffe's to do list?


My new TTS is 'at port' whatever that means.? It is not in the UK yet, I know that much. Sales guy said to me yesterday it is due to be with me to collect in 14 days


----------



## Steve82 (Feb 19, 2016)

Just to update for those still waiting...Wife's TT arrived in Grimsby on the 1st and arrived at the dealers today, it will be ready to collect on Wednesday


----------

